# Engineering Technologist EOI Invitations



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

All Engineering Technologist`s are requested here to share their EOI submission and invitation dates alongwith their points breakdown.


----------



## Chennojwala (May 1, 2016)

*Engineering Technologist*

Hi, I applied for EOI on March 14 2016 and eagerly waiting for the invitation.
Applies for 180 with 60points and 190 with 65 points.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Chennojwala said:


> Hi, I applied for EOI on March 14 2016 and eagerly waiting for the invitation.
> Applies for 180 with 60points and 190 with 65 points.


189 is full so cannot get it until revision in july. Apart from that lets hope you get 190 soon.


----------



## Chennojwala (May 1, 2016)

*Thanks*

thanks Mr, I am ok with 190 even, but no hopes on 190 too for this term... So let's wait till July


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

As someone said, Engineering Technologist occupation ceiling has been exhausted for this fiscal year.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Chennojwala said:


> thanks Mr, I am ok with 190 even, but no hopes on 190 too for this term... So let's wait till July


I guess you ll get 190 on 65 points.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> As someone said, Engineering Technologist occupation ceiling has been exhausted for this fiscal year.


Yes 189 is filled completely.

But 190 is available for higher points applicants 65+ pointers.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Yes 189 is filled completely.
> 
> But 190 is available for higher points applicants 65+ pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Occupation ceilings affect only 189 and 489 FS. 

190 and 489 SS are unaffected


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Occupation ceilings affect only 189 and 489 FS.
> 
> 190 and 489 SS are unaffected


Yes Exactly.
This is what i said.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chennojwala (May 1, 2016)

Will there be any changes in SOL 2016-2017 as far as our Engineering Technologist concerned.. I am worried about removing it in coming SOL


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Chennojwala said:


> Will there be any changes in SOL 2016-2017 as far as our Engineering Technologist concerned.. I am worried about removing it in coming SOL


Well no one can tell you unfortunately. Need to wait till mid-to-late June


----------



## Chennojwala (May 1, 2016)

Engineers Australia calls for retention of all current Engineer positions on the SOL for 2016/2017
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIBP invite submissions from the assessing bodies as to which occupations may be on the skilled list for the 1st July each year.

Engineers Australia is the representative body for the engineering profession in Australia. With over 100,000 members across Australia, we represent all disciplines and branches of engineering. Engineers 
Australia is constituted by Royal Charter to advance the science and practice of engineering for the benefit of the community.
Engineers Australia welcomes the opportunity to comment on ngineering occupations that should be included on the 2016-17 SOL.
Engineers Australia believes that all engineering occupations that are 
currently on the SOL should be retained and this submission is prepared on that basis. The pro-forma on-line questionnaire unduly limits the interests of peak organisations like Engineers Australia in this 
regard.

Engineers Australia notes that the extraordinary demand for engineers 
associated with the resources boom has eased. Government policy is now concerned with the transition from the skew in policy 
towards the resources sector towards a new balance across industry sectors and renewed focus on enhancing the productivity potential of Australian cities and the economy generally through innovations policy. The new directions flagged by the Government rely on practising engineers for implementation. 

The stark reality is that without engineers, new innovations, new infrastructure, new energy systems and unclogging our cities will not happen. Just as accountants, lawyers and medical professionals are critical in their sphere of expertise, so too are engineers
. 
In respect to the medium to long term supply of engineers, Engineers Australia preferred option is for Australia to do more to develop its own engineers. Australia’s reliance on migrant engineers is much higher than is the case in other skilled areas. Long training duration has meant that the stimulus to engineering education from high demand conditions was a long time coming and has only become evident in the last threeyears. However, last year these efforts lost momentum and there has been a 
downturn in new students commencing university engineering courses, partly in response to adverse publicity highlighting the high future cost of these programs. Historically, the output of Australian universities has not been sufficient to meet the demand for engineers and Engineers Australia’s support for medium to long term skilled migration of engineers is based on this premise.

Despite some indicators to the contrary, evidence suggests that there is still robust demand for engineers in Australia in many sectors. At 31 March 2015, 8,928engineers were employed in Australia on temporary 457 visas and as many new visas were approved as in the previous year
. While the SOL relates primarily to permanent skilled migration stream
, temporary migration is an important indicator of demand in the absence of reliable statistics. The number of temporary engineers in Australia is 
large and equivalent to about one year’s output from the education system. 

Statistics that fully take into account mandatory educational requirements show that the demand for engineers remains robust, even though it is much less than in the boom years. To this underlying demand must be added announced Government infrastructure priorities and the implementation of the Government’s priority on innovation policy as means to increase productivity growth. In existing industries, for example, the trend has been for engineering employment to increase even when overall employment in the industry is falling. Together, these factors are strong arguments to retain all engineering occupations on the SOL.


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Hello There....

Shamim
applied for 189
Date: 15.05.2016
Points: 60 ( Edu-15, Exp-15, Age 30) 
IELTS - 7 Overall(Writing 6)
Assessment as Engineering technologist..


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

I have got to know from Skill select web page that Engineering technologist quota has been exhausted 

1000 invites has been over....so dose that mean we will have to wait untill the invitation round in July....?????


----------



## Chennojwala (May 1, 2016)

Yes we have to wait


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Does any Engineering Technologist got invitation ? 

189 ? 60 pointers ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

HI, I got invited on 6th July 2016. Engineering Technologist with 65 points.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Does any Engineering Technologist got invitation ?
> 
> 189 ? 60 pointers ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


A client of mine received the invite with 60 points on 6th July. EOI Date 15 June


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> A client of mine received the invite with 60 points on 6th July. EOI Date 15 June


Yes i have also heard from another 60 pointer engg technologist.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Its good that high points are receiving invitations, now there will be less traffic in 190 subclass at the time of selection for 55 point holders because everyone submits eoi for both 190 and 189 subclass. So its good if all of them receive invitations in 189 invitation rounds before end of july

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

harvy dhiman said:


> Its good that high points are receiving invitations, now there will be less traffic in 190 subclass at the time of selection for 55 point holders because everyone submits eoi for both 190 and 189 subclass. So its good if all of them receive invitations in 189 invitation rounds before end of july
> 
> Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


Yes definitely. I am very hopeful for 55 pointers now. That NSW ll be sending invitations to 55 pointers as 189 currently sending invitation to 60 pointers and there is no one left i guess.

There was a post on this forum a person has submitted EOI on 5th of July with 60 points and he got the invitation on 6th of July.

This trend seriously shows that NSW has 55 pointers only.

If still there are 60 pointers left in minimum number they ll be invited in 2nd round in late july then also NSW has 55 pointers to be invited.

So i really am very hopefull including myself in 55 pointers list.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

423 invitations issued on 6 july round for 2339 group for 189 subclass, this is getting occupied very fast, i am worried 

Engineering Technologist


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

is it officially out (423 no)


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, check occupation ceiling on skill select

Engineering Technologist


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

oh. i m preparing my cdr. so by the time i m ready, it ll be filled.
where ur case is upto?


----------



## harvy dhiman (Apr 1, 2016)

I submitted eoi on 22 jan 16 and waiting for invitation with 55 points

Engineering Technologist


----------



## jikku (Aug 10, 2015)

hello frnds ,
what are the chances of getting invite for 190 visa , engineering technologist , with 55 + 5 points


----------



## jikku (Aug 10, 2015)

guys , is it possible to submit PTE scores of 2 different tests ?


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

*Dear All, 

I am a Civil Engineer with 4 years XP. I got the comments from my CO that he can approve me as Engineer Technologist...I am really confused shall I accept that or not? 

Secondly I have 4 year BE degree in Civil Engr....Will they accept it as an Engineer Degree or will they Accpet is as a Advance Diploma?

I have one more query will really help me make up my mind if it can be clarified. A friend of mine told me (He is already in Australia) that ENGINEER TECHNOLOGIST would require 5 years of Work Experience to get the points? He told me this was the criteria in 2015 but he doesn't know if it is still applicable or not...I have searched through everything I can find on Net and MSA Booklet but there is no mention of it ......So can you please guide me whether it is necessary or not? I have less than 5 years exp right now and don't want to wait for the 5 yrs exp points.

If anyone can clarify i will really appreciate it. 

Thanks 

Mubashir*


----------

